# Mazzer Mini e . French Press



## yorave (Jul 4, 2010)

This is my first post.

Just got myself a Mazzer Mini e with a view to getting a proper espresso machine in the near future. I have been using it with a french press but have been a little disappointed with the results . The coffee seems to turn out too bitter . Previously I had been using a Peugeot hand mill and had good results. I have tried various grind settings. Seems to me there are too many fines even when on a course setting. Does anyone else use the Mazzer successfully with a french press.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome. I do not have a Mazzer Mini e but I do like the look of them.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums

Is the machine new?

If so, try and run through 5-10kgs of beans. You will see a difference in the grounds. They will be more even.

What beans are you using?

How darkly roasted are they?

What dose are you using (g/l) ?

What temperature is the water going into the French Press at?


----------



## yorave (Jul 4, 2010)

The machine is new. Beans are from Hasbean .. Nicaragua Linoncillo. Taste fine with the hand mill. I put one slightly rounded desert spoon per cup. The kettle is boiled then left about a minute.

Do I really need to run that many beans through.


----------



## yorave (Jul 4, 2010)

I only put the amount of beans I need in the throat of the machine and put a tamper on top stop them jumping around.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try with more beans in the hopper - the consistency of the grind will also improve.

Your grinder is gravity fed and is most efficient when there is a load above (eg More beans in the hopper)


----------



## yorave (Jul 4, 2010)

Won't that mean I will have beans in the hopper going stale. I only make a maximum of four or five cups at a time. I thought the whole point was to keep the beans somewhere airtight so they will be fresh. A dilemma.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Could you put sufficient beans in that you need and then use tin of beans or similar into the hopper to exert some pressure?


----------



## yorave (Jul 4, 2010)

The hopper has a dome a little way up presumably to stop you sticking your fingers in whilst the grinder is running. I have been putting beans into the throat of the machine without the hopper and then using a tamper and applying gentle pressure.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Generally it is a good idea to season the burrs, but making that much of a difference... hmm....

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/seasoning-new-burrs-with-rice-t12982.html

When I had my mini, there really wasn't too much which was in the espresso region of grinds, more like mostly coarse to road gravel size, my guess is that it's nothing like as coarse as it should be for press?

I can see how having a large number of beans in the hopper exerts ideal pressure in a commercial situation, but at home, all they do is go stale. You shouldn't even need to apply pressure with the tamper, a light plastic tamper just sitting in the throat will push them down sufficiently all by itself.


----------



## yorave (Jul 4, 2010)

I have tried it half a turn from the factory setting which is at 4.5 which brings it to around 9.5. This gives a grind which is similar looking to my hand grinder. I would have to remove the screw that stops the burrs turning any further to go any courser. How much further before the burrs come completely apart?


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not sure about the Mazzer Mini, but the Super Jolly I used had about 5 full turns before the thread was released. Experiment, removing the collar will do no damage if you do take it too far (aslong as it's not running)


----------

